# Empire Question



## Commander Aurellius (Jun 11, 2009)

I dont know If they make them any more but what was the name of that unit, armed with great weapons I think (on foot), that were shown with big beards, lots of silver armour, fur, and usually in a snowy background. I cannot remember them but I used to think they were the coolest.
Thanks for any help


----------



## Tiberius (Dec 15, 2007)

You are thinking of the Knights of the White Wolf. Don't know if they are still available in metal. You can kit bash the current Empire Knights, to make some. Hope that helps.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

On foot, they were Teutogen Guard. I think they may be collectors now.


----------



## forestreverie (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah Teutogen Guard, for the Middenheimer army in Storm of Chaos. I can't find them on the website, so i'm not sure if they're available anymore.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Nope, you're correct, I'm afraid to say, for they were gorgeous models =(

You can get them from Ebay though, but in what numbers, I don't know.


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Ah yes the teutogen guard pretty awesome minis! 
Too bad they've been taken out of production though :cray:

The middenland army also had a very nice fluff.
I even contemplated the idea of making my own wolfkin.
Making em look like werewolves just like those 40K space wolves with claws and beast heads (was 13th company I think)


----------



## forestreverie (Sep 10, 2009)

The 13th Company Wulfen? they were pretty cool too. I'm pretty sure they're also out of production though.


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

At least the dream lives on!!
I've been thinking of modelling them myself with greenstuff.


----------



## Dragearen (Sep 8, 2009)

Well, you know, even though the Teutogen Guard and all the others from the one ice edition are all tournament illegal, there is one wizard from the ice edition... I can't remember her name, but if you ever want to play with these guys you oughta look her up and see if she can be played with in a tournament legal game. All the units in the ice edition were removed, but she was never in the army book, and she's an INSANE wizard. Summoning up walls of ice that are 6" wide, summoning fog that doesn't allow shooting in a certain area, or if you roll wrong, the whole battle...

Sadly, she's OOP...


----------

